# Scapholunate ligament repair plus synovectomy



## RebeccaMoney (Feb 4, 2016)

Op note: ...wrist was suspended in a Smith & Nephew wrist arthroscopy tower and standard 3-4 & 4-5 portals established. Fraying and laxity of the scapholunate ligament was noted. A probe was placed into the 4U portal and the scapholunate ligament was probed and noted to have a partial grade I tear. A shaver was introduced in the 4U portal and used to remove the excess synovium. An ArthroCare wand was then introduced into the 4U portal and used to treat the scapholunate ligament. The probe was used to confirm that the ligament was normal after this treatment.  My doctor is giving me 29847 & 29845.  Do you think this qualifies?  I'm thinking more 29846 only.  Please help. Thanks,


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 4, 2016)

According to the AAOS Global Service guide synovectomy is included in the 29847 code


----------



## RebeccaMoney (Feb 4, 2016)

RebeccaMoney said:


> Op note: ...wrist was suspended in a Smith & Nephew wrist arthroscopy tower and standard 3-4 & 4-5 portals established. Fraying and laxity of the scapholunate ligament was noted. A probe was placed into the 4U portal and the scapholunate ligament was probed and noted to have a partial grade I tear. A shaver was introduced in the 4U portal and used to remove the excess synovium. An ArthroCare wand was then introduced into the 4U portal and used to treat the scapholunate ligament. The probe was used to confirm that the ligament was normal after this treatment.  My doctor is giving me 29847 & 29845.  Do you think this qualifies?  I'm thinking more 29846 only.  Please help. Thanks,


So 29847 is okay to use even if no internal fixation is used?


----------

